# Shooting a Swimsuit Model



## Brines (Feb 17, 2011)

A friend of mine wants to model in a swimsuit for me, to send some stuff out to an agency.

Problem is, it's February in Michigan.

Got any ideas on where to shoot it to have it seem organic?

Devin


----------



## StevenW (Feb 17, 2011)

Indoor pool of a nice hotel, a fitness center?  Oh wait, you said orgainc.  Florida?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 17, 2011)

Most swimsuit photos are shot in a studio.


----------



## Edsport (Feb 17, 2011)

Just a suggestion but a girl in a swimsuit in the snow can be just what puts her over the edge of the other entrants...


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 17, 2011)

tell her a polar dip shows her commitment.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2011)

Trust me, if the swimsuit model is hot enough, the organs will be moved.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 17, 2011)

what ever u do just post some photos on here:thumbup:


----------



## tyler_h (Mar 8, 2011)

Additional vote for in the snow... just make sure you can get your snow to look clean and white; would be rather distracting to the feel of the image if you had dirty half-brown snow...


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 4, 2017)

Brines said:


> A friend of mine wants to model in a swimsuit for me, to send some stuff out to an agency.
> 
> Problem is, it's February in Michigan.
> 
> ...



I live just outside of Jackson area. You could rent a studio for an hour, cost you $50. There is one in Jackson but not sure how far you are from there. PM me and I can give you the details. I know Pro Cam in Livonia rents studio space too, probably the same dollar amount.


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2017)

Did some SPAM get deleted?

It's a thread from 2011.
The OP's last log in was: Mar 21, 2011


----------



## tirediron (Mar 4, 2017)

KmH said:


> Did some SPAM get deleted?


Yes.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 4, 2017)

Opps


----------



## table1349 (Mar 4, 2017)

The humanity of it all.  All those poor kittens.


----------

